# Sunset turnouts



## Al Sauer (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys

Finally go tto the "golden railjoiner" to cpmplete a large loop today (simple loop, no reverse loop), but i can't get the trains to run past my turnouts. I have a sunset turnout (to a siding), and another about 70 feet away (also to a siding), but the loco will only operate between these two switches, and power is not getting beyond the switches. I am using llagas code 250 NS rail. and sunset ns switches. the loco seems to die as soon as in crosses the frog on the one swich (from the short side), and as soon as the entire loco gets onto the other switch ( also frm the short side, away from the points).

Any ideas???? Is this common with sunset switches, or do I have some defects?

Thanks

Al


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Insulated frog? Track powered only between the switches?


I don't believe sunset switches come with wiring to jump the gap for the insulated frog, that is the user's job.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes sunset valley turnout does not come wired up. 

Al do you know how to wire a turnout? How will you use the turnout? Do you want it to electrically feed the siding, i.e. when you change the points it powers the siding (most commercial turnouts are like this)? Or do you want power to the track all the time, or maybe a block switch to turn it on and off? 

If you need a couple of pointers we can give you a hand. 

Alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just have to run a wire from one end to the other, on the side that is not straight thru. I did it on my SVRR's, after calling Peter with the same problem! I found it easiest to drill a hole, put the wire in and then solder it. Clean it good and use some flux also. Helps.


----------



## Al Sauer (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting....

So it sounds like I need to add a power feed "between" any sunset switches that I have installed in the mainline? I haven't even gotten to the sidings yet. So these things do not come wired for track power? Any idea why that makes sense?

Thanks

Al


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it makes perfect sense but I'm a different apple.

Reason I say this is the thing that turned me away from the Aristo and USA #6 switches is the reliability of the microswitch. By not providing SV can release a cheaper model that doesn't have a wasted component for battery power guys and track power guys can have full control of the quality of the component used.

Imagine Aristo producing loco's with no boards just wires to the motor blocks and lights. Makes it easier for the guys gutting and re wiring them selves.


----------

